# Doc's Tour Of San Diego



## Doc (13/7/05)

Howdy brewers, from the US of A

I've been up for close to 36 hours but still going strong.
The flight up was a nightmare which included young american kids school sports teams, delays due to late arrival of the aircraft, delay because the aircon wasn't working, delay because the toilets weren't working and that was all before I left Sydney. Not to mention the bus and train trips to the airport.
Anyho, after surviving the plane trip, a blackout at LAX and and a cesna type transfer I'm on the ground in SD.

I'm up here for a conference for work, which starts tomorrow. So I had the afternoon to kill.
I arranged a visit to White Labs and met with their Microbiologist. Got the run down on their operation up here, and it is a little smaller than I imagined. 
Here is a pic of their office 




The good news is they are awaiting the delivery any day of a 20gal MoreBeer sculpture to do pilot brews. They have also recently bought a gas chromatograph (sp?) which will enable them to further document and profile their yeasts.

Two new yeasts are on the go. A WLP351 which is another Hefe yeast, and a Whitbread Ale Yeast which will be the next platinum at this stage.

I also exchanged my empty vials for the Kolsch Style Series book.

Beers,
Doc

PS: More to follow.


----------



## Doc (13/7/05)

So for dinner it was off to the Yard House.
This joint as 130+ beers on tap. However you can't judge on that alone as they have Fosters and Steinlager on tap :blink: 
I had a good sample of the Stone Brewing range (IPA, Arrogant Bastard), the Racer 5 and the Anderson IPA. All very hoppy, but the Arrogant Bastard left me a bit dissappointed. I expected more. I think I need to source out the Double Bastard.
I forgot the digital camera so here are some dodgy photos from my phone of yard glasses being filled an and 1/4 of the taps behind the bar.





And so what does the cellar look like you ask when you have 130+ beers on tap ?






I moved on to Rock Bottom (only because I know they do growler fills), and to my astonishment they had two hand pumps. 
When I enquired they had a Real Ale Stout available and it is *AWESOME*. The pick of tonights beers. I even convinced them to fill me a growler of it. It took them 15 mins to do, but I'm looking forward to it tomorrow. The closest I can equate it to is Youngs Double Chocolate Stout. 

Beers.
Doc


----------



## Snow (13/7/05)

OMG!!!  Look at all those beers! Right-o - I'm off to scan the real estate pages for some property within walking distance of that pub  . It looks like a permanent beer festival in one room! :beerbang: Hope the wife likes San Diego....

- Snow.


----------



## joecast (13/7/05)

too bad about the troubles getting there, but doesnt sound like anything too serious.

that cellar looks awsome!! wonder how long it takes to go down, find the keg you need and change it. probably get lost, but thats not a bad thing.
joe

by the way, its not even 1am there yet. what are you doing on the net?? bars all closed  ? have a great time


----------



## Weizguy (13/7/05)

Snow said:


> OMG!!! Look at all those beers! Right-o - I'm off to scan the real estate pages for some property within walking distance of that pub  . It looks like a permanent beer festival in one room! Hope the wife likes San Diego....
> 
> - Snow.
> [post="67079"][/post]​



Whaaat!!!! You'd take the missus?

Doc didn't, and seems to be having a good time without her. :lol: 

Anyway, if it's open 24 hrs, why would U need to live anywhere else?

Party on, Doc :chug: 

Seth


----------



## Gerard_M (13/7/05)

Careful Seth, Mrs Doc posted on here only yesterday! 
Don't get him in trouble before he gets home, let him do that himself!
G


----------



## Weizguy (13/7/05)

Was not my intention to cause agro.

I'm sure Mrs Doc has no problem letting him out to play, and I apologise if I've put evil intentions into his otherwise-level head.

Is that better, G-man?


----------



## JasonY (13/7/05)

Wow Doc looking at those pics with a lot of envy!


----------



## roach (13/7/05)

Doc said:


> So for dinner it was off to the Yard House.
> This joint as 130+ beers on tap.
> 
> And so what does the cellar look like you ask when you have 130+ beers on tap ?
> ...


would have no hope in re connecting 130 kegs after a few ales :huh: - aftwerwards it would be lucky dip on pulling the taps  . deciphering the plumbing diagram would be a nightmare


----------



## Lufah (13/7/05)

Hey Doc,

For the guys that want to move out there show them some real estate prices out there.

Travis


----------



## Doc (15/7/05)

Made it to the Liars Club tonight.
Took another guy from the Melbourne office with me on the trek.
Initial thoughts were, have I got the right place. This looks like a small dive of a joint.
But after getting in and having a few beers, this is one of those joints that has character and charisma.
It is small and ecletic. Don't expect a polished five star bar... expect a bar if we were to start one. A bar with limited funds and exposure, but will stock the best beers. That is what you get. It isn't about image, it is all about the beer.
I was so imersed in the place and the conversations I was having with the locals I even forgot to take photos.
Definitely worth the US$25 cab ride to get there, but don't let your first impressions put your off. 
For the record I had Pliny the Elder, Alesmith Red Ale, Arrogant Bastard, Pizza Port IPA, and another Double IPA I can't recall the name off, as well as tastes of the Stone Imperial Stout, Alpine IPA, and another.

Great night.

Doc


----------



## Lufah (15/7/05)

Doc I don't know if you could make it, but Stone brewing is in north county San Diego.

Stone Brewing Co.
155 Mata Way, #104
San Marcos, CA 92069
(760) 471-4999

http://www.stonebrew.com/

Gift Shop and Tasting Room Hours
Friday: 3 PM - 6 PM
Saturday: 11 AM - 3 PM


Travis


----------



## Doc (16/7/05)

Hey Lufah,

I really wanted to get to Stone, but the distance and not having a car here means I will have to give it a miss.
I've tried all their beers while here though, so not all bad.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## joecast (16/7/05)

Doc said:


> For the record I had Pliny the Elder, Alesmith Red Ale, Arrogant Bastard, Pizza Port IPA, and another Double IPA I can't recall the name off, as well as tastes of the Stone Imperial Stout, Alpine IPA, and another.
> 
> Great night.
> 
> ...



not a surprise you cant remember after all those beers!! sounds awsome. im guessing it wont be long before we start seeing post to the tune of, "im not sure i want to leave." cheers.  
joe


----------



## Doc (16/7/05)

Just about to start packing now. On my way back to Sydney tomorrow.

I have learnt that is possible to have too much hoppy beer. I've got a growler (1/2 a gallon) of Karl Straus IPA (which is very nice), still to go, and I think it is going to be a struggle :blink:



Beers,
Doc


----------



## Trent (16/7/05)

> Hey Doc,
> For the guys that want to move out there show them some real estate prices out there.
> Travis
> 
> ...


----------



## kook (19/7/05)

Looks like an awesome beer trip Doc 

I'm very jealous of getting to try all those awesome US beers! I'm going to attempt to try every one available at the GBBF though (list here)


----------



## Doc (20/7/05)

It was an awesome trip.
My taste buds have recovered thank goodness (because I'm in NZ next weekend for BrewNZ).
I got the Stone Imperial Stout on tap at The Liars Club.
I think the house prices (well some of the ones I saw in the downtown area) were actually more expensive than Sydney.
The Pizza Port IPA was good, but there was a better one, but dammed if I can remember what it was called. It was my last beer of the night and was on the tap furtherest from me.
Didn't get to try the Double Bastard unfortunately. I was a little dissappointed with the Arrogant Bastard. I expected more arrogance.
Pliny the Elder was really good. Couldn't get Pliny the Younger though.
Also couldn't get Dogfish Head anywhere either. I'll just have to go back 

Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/7/05)

It's nice trying some of those hoppy IPA's from tap isn't it Doc .

Looks like you had an awesome trip, good photos even though the hands were a bit shaky in some  .

Did you get to try Avery IPA? I tried it in Anchorage and it was the best IPA I had, not that I had a lot. IIRC the other ones I tried were Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale which is classed as an IPA, Pike's IPA, Elysian IPA and Bridgeport IPA(bottled).

Did you get your goodies from More Beer okay?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Weizguy (20/7/05)

Doc said:


> <expurgated>
> Didn't get to try the Double Bastard unfortunately. I was a little dissappointed with the Arrogant Bastard. I expected more arrogance.
> Doc
> </expurgated>
> [post="67775"][/post]​


Disappointed, Doc? :blink: 

Is it possible that you're *not worthy* ? :lol: 

Seth


----------



## Doc (20/7/05)

Weizguy said:


> Disappointed, Doc? :blink:
> 
> Is it possible that you're *not worthy* ? :lol:
> 
> ...



I think after such a long wait my expectations were too high.
However I really enjoyed the Stone IPA and Stone Ruination.

Do I redeem myself ? :lol:

Doc


----------



## Doc (20/7/05)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> It's nice trying some of those hoppy IPA's from tap isn't it Doc .
> 
> Looks like you had an awesome trip, good photos even though the hands were a bit shaky in some  .
> 
> ...



Yep got the goodies from MoreBeer, and the other goodies I got sent to the hotel except one. Waiting for it to be forwarded to me from the hotel (at additional expense  ).
Didn't get to try the other IPA's you mentioned. Unfortunately there were only some many hoppy beers I could try in the few days I was up there.

Beers,
Doc


----------

